

Cocoa-dev ML, to discuss private APIs, custom UIs, and other dirty tricks - pietrofmaggi
http://groups.google.com/group/cocoa-unbound/

======
pietrofmaggi
The list was created to address the foolish moderation currently on cocoa-dev.

Already more than two hundreds members in it with some very known cocoa
developer.

------
jonhendry
I'm not sure why this new list was needed, when Omnigroup has been hosting
macosx-dev for years, and there isn't a lot of traffic on it.

